# Kentucky firefighter dies after ice bucket challenge accident



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

A Kentucky firefighter who was severely injured a month ago while helping college students take part in an “ice-bucket” fundraiser died on Saturday from his injuries, authorities said.
Captain Tony Grider, 41, of Campbellsville was hurt along with three other firefighters when an aerial ladder got too close to a power line as their department doused a university band with water.


http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...ce-bucket-challenge-accident/article20713462/



Sucks when crap happens as you are trying to do something good.
Condolences to his friends and family


----------



## Thomps (Nov 27, 2008)

Remember reading about this. Very sorry to see that he didn't make it.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Wth.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

On one hand this is sad, on the other? I always thought this ice bucket thing was stupid to begin with. Now it seems this stupid event haas claimed a life.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

aftershockews said:


> On one hand this is sad, on the other? I always thought this ice bucket thing was stupid to begin with. Now it seems this stupid event haas claimed a life.


Not the most sensitive post I've ever seen. Having said that, I would think fire fighters would be extremely knowledgable of clearances from live lines. A very sad story. Sorry for the families loss.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Sad news...


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 25, 2012)

Phatstax said:


> Not the most sensitive post I've ever seen. Having said that, I would think fire fighters would be extremely knowledgable of clearances from live lines. A very sad story. Sorry for the families loss.


Not to take away from the sadness of a loss of life, but I would have to agree if this post. I feel like this is something all fire fighters would be trained about and take precautions for, after all they have very large metallic conductive ladders moving around in the sky. Not to mention, throwing lots a water next to several thousand volts. I just wonder if there is more to the story.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

whats more is that anyone who has had a prior heart attack should never attempt that stupidity icebucket challenge.
the shock from the cold could easily stop their heart.

anyway its sad to hear that someone has lost a life
even more so doing a stupid stunt
after all why the hell were they on a ladder near power lines


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

aftershockews said:


> On one hand this is sad, on the other? I always thought this ice bucket thing was stupid to begin with. Now it seems this stupid event haas claimed a life.


Unfortunately, this is what happens when the purpose of the challenge turns from participating and raising funds, to getting your outrageous video to go viral on YouTube.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

icemanjc said:


> Not to take away from the sadness of a loss of life, but I would have to agree if this post. I feel like this is something all fire fighters would be trained about and take precautions for, after all they have very large metallic conductive ladders moving around in the sky....


 Agreed. Of all the people who I would expect to understand the hazards of aerial conductors, firefighters are very high on the list.

The fact that four trained people were involved and somehow nobody managed to recognize this hazard in time to prevent the accident, is disturbing. 

It has nothing to do with the ice-bucket challenge, and everything to do with a serious lapse in training. It's a shame somebody lost their life over that.


----------



## ProLectric (May 7, 2010)

Just saw this today, very sad. 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

~CS~


----------

